# Grand theft auto vice city cannot find enough available video memory



## fineboy (Jul 31, 2006)

My problem is my grand theft auto vice city game is show me a error the error is grand theft auto vice city cannot find enough available video memory. Please send me the solution of my game on my e_mail address. My e_mail address is [email protected]


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

System specs please.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Welcome to TSG! :up:

And please remove your email address..
Spam bots search forums all the time.

Be sure you have the latest drivers for your video and audio devices...


----------



## Matt08642 (Jul 22, 2006)

Possibly your video card isn't good enough?


----------



## moneyback1414 (Jan 11, 2008)

i have the same problem with my gta vice city game i have widows 98


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

yes it sounds as though your graphics card isnt good enough, you might need to upgrade if im not mistaken you need a 32mb card for the min specs


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

GTA Vice City PC Requirements

Minimum Hardware:
800 MHz Intel Pentium III or 800 MHz AMD Athlon or 1.2GHz Intel Celeron or 1.2 GHz AMD Duron processor
128 MB of RAM
8 speed CD / DVD drive
915 MB of free hard disk space
(+ 635 MB if video card does NOT support DirectX Texture Compression)
32 MB video card with DirectX 9.0 compatible drivers ("GeForce" or better)
Sound Card with DirectX 9.0 compatible drivers Keyboard & Mouse

Recommended Hardware:
Intel Pentium IV or AMD Athlon XP processor 256(+) MB of RAM
16 speed CD / DVD drive
1.55 GB of free hard disk space
(+ 635 MB if video card does NOT support DirectX Texture Compression)
64(+) MB video card with DirectX 9.0 compatible drivers ("GeForce 3" / "Radeon 8500" or better with DirectX Texture Compression support)
DirectX 9.0 compatible sound card with surround sound
Gamepad (USB or Joystick Port)
Keyboard & Mouse

Grand Theft Auto: Vice City uses Microsoft DirectX 9.0.

Supported Operating Systems:
Windows 98
Windows 98 Second Edition
Windows Millennium
Windows 2000 Professional (Workstation) plus Service Pack 3
Windows XP (Home and Professional) plus Service Pack 1

The following operating systems are NOT supported:
Windows 95 (any version)
Windows NT (any version)


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

go to www.canyourunit.com and see if your machine can handle it.


----------

